# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Informe Resultados Nucleares 2015 y perspectivas 2016

## Jonasino

Informe anual con los resultados y perspectivas de las instalaciones nucleares españolas y sobre el sector nuclear en el mundo.



Puede obtenerse o consultarse en: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/public...ivas-para-2016

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Hay algún error en el informe, por ejemplo, la central nuclear prevista en el Reino Unido ha sido cancelada temporalmente. Seguramente que la cancelen completamente dadas las malas previsiones en cuanto a los costes (https://www.nao.org.uk/wp-content/up...-in-the-UK.pdf) (ver la tabla 12 donde se puede ver que la eólica y la solar son más baratas que construir una central nuclear) y por la pérdida de "subvenciones" europeas tras el Brexit.

Y en grandes números, las nucleares no crecen más que en Rusia y paises socios, y en China (por tener ya proyectos en construcción).

En los países desarrollados muy poquita,  poquita cosa. Las cuentas ya no salen. Existen tecnologías renovables que ya compiten mejor en precios que las nucleares, sin necesidad de grandes capitales financiados por los estados y con mayor seguridad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en grandes números, las nucleares no crecen más que en Rusia y paises socios, y en China (por tener ya proyectos en construcción).
> 
> En los países desarrollados muy poquita,  poquita cosa. Las cuentas ya no salen [...]










> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NP...-10081602.html
> *
> Russia to build 11 new nuclear reactors by 2030*





> http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ctor-finlandes
> 
> *Avanzan las autorizaciones para la construcción del sexto reactor finlandés*





> https://www.kallanishenergy.com/2016...r-power-plant/
> *
> Poland prepares to build first nuclear power plant*





> http://enformable.com/2015/07/czech-...lear-reactors/
> *
> Czech Republic plans to build two new nuclear reactors*





> http://www.usnews.com/news/business/...-plant-in-2018
> 
> *Hungary plans to start expansion of nuclear plant in 2018 with two new nuclear reactors*





> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/201.../#.V7Sl16ImmFs
> *
> License renewed for new nuclear plant project in western Japan*





> http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/articl...r-power-plants
> 
> *South Korea approves two new nuclear power plants*





> http://nuclearsafety.gc.ca/eng/resou...ects/index.cfm
> 
> *Six news nuclear projects in Canada*


Poquita cosa como se puede ver. Eso sin tener en cuenta los proyectos que hay en Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, China, India, etc.

----------

Jonasino (18-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Por mucho que se pinte el mapa mundi de verde, la realidad es tozuda, solo son alrededor de 62 GW repartidos en varios años, ya que la construcción se alarga en 7-8 años, así que sigue siendo poquita, poquita cosa. 

A ver si sirve este gráfico para entenderlo mejor, consumo energético mundial según tecnología:



Referencia: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consum...umption_es.svg

No sólo no crece la energía nuclear, sino que en relación con el resto de tecnologías disminuye. Bien porque otras tecnologías crecen mucho más, bien porque las nuevas centrales nucleares que se ponen en funcionamiento no son suficientes para suplir las que se retiran definitivamente



Última gráfica con datos más actualizados de BP

----------


## perdiguera

Pues a mí, lo que me preocupa es ese incremento brutal del carbón, a ver qué energía alternativa lo puede sustituir. Porque para mí, en mi fuero interno sin ninguna otra razón, el carbón contamina mucho más que cualquier otra fuente de energía.
También es espectacular el alza del consumo de petróleo, como si no se hubiese de acabar nunca, sin olvidar los daños que produce medioambientales.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2016),Jonasino (18-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Por mucho que se pinte el mapa mundi de verde, la realidad es tozuda, solo son alrededor de 62 GW repartidos en varios años, ya que la construcción se alarga en 7-8 años, así que sigue siendo poquita, poquita cosa. 
> A ver si sirve este gráfico para entenderlo mejor, consumo energético mundial según tecnología:
> No sólo no crece la energía nuclear, sino que en relación con el resto de tecnologías disminuye. Bien porque otras tecnologías crecen mucho más, bien porque las nuevas centrales nucleares que se ponen en funcionamiento no son suficientes para suplir las que se retiran definitivamente
> Última gráfica con datos más actualizados de BP


Lo que creo, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice Perdiguera, es que ver esa gráfica en vez de alegrarnos es de ponerse a llorar. Y si lo trasladamos a España ya no digamos, con una barbaridad de incremento del consumo de un carbón que, encima, es practicamente importado en su totalidad. Y no digamos que estos dias no pega el sol de lo lindo y las noches son las más cortas del año.
Y la última derivada de ese gáfico es el escaso aumento de las renovables frente a otras tecnologías, lo que demuestra que si no está Papá Estado (o sea todos nosotros) engordando su vaca con subvenciones y subsidios más o menos encubiertos

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

De nada,

Le informaré que si que existe una fuente de energía que está supliendo al carbón y creciendo en gran medida.



últimas gráficas de consumo mundial de carbón,



...Y si tanto preocupa el gran consumo de energía no renovable, habrá que ponerse manos a la obra mucho antes de lo que hasta ahora se ha hecho:




> *El almacenaje de energía renovable se presume clave para cumplir con los objetivos climáticos*
> 
> EFE.- Lograr y extender el almacenaje de energía renovable será la clave para acelerar la transición energética y que los países puedan cumplir los compromisos asumidos en el acuerdo de la Cumbre del Clima de París para que la temperatura del planeta no aumente más de dos grados a finales de siglo. Así lo explica Luke Sussams, analista de la organización internacional Carbon Tracker, experta en riesgo climático en los mercados financieros.
> 
> Sussams opina que el reto “crucial” para que de verdad se produzca una transición energética hacia un mundo bajo en carbono “está en avanzar en el almacenaje de la generación renovable, porque facilitaría su penetración masiva en el sistema eléctrico”. “Si el almacenaje sale adelante, las renovables serán imparables, se impondrán sin ninguna duda”, subraya. El analista británico es “optimista” en este sentido: “las mejoras que han experimentado las energías renovables en los últimos han sido realmente sorprendentes, la caída de los costes ha sido muy significativa, en muchísimos países se ha alcanzado la paridad”.
> 
> Sussams incide en que la expansión de las renovables es “totalmente factible” sin necesidad de subvenciones: “Las ayudas y las tarifas fijas eran un apoyo para que la tecnología despegara hasta ser competitiva en el mercado, cuando esto ya sucede, las ayudas dejan de tener sentido”. “Eso sí, siempre y cuando no sigan subvencionado por otra parte a los combustibles fósiles”, matiza. El analista de Carbon Tracker está convencido de que la caída de precios del petróleo “no afectará a la expansión de las renovables” como, a su juicio, demuestran datos como los 329.000 millones de dólares de inversión en nuevos proyectos renovables en 2015.
> 
> “La inversión en renovables ha resistido a los bajos precios del petróleo, que se mantendrán así durante todo este año. Seguramente habrá un repunte del precio del crudo en 2017, pero dudo que volvamos a ver el barril en 100 dólares”, añade. En esa línea, Sussams no cree que los bajos precios del petróleo vayan a ser un impedimento para cumplir los objetivos de reducción de emisionesa los que cerca de 200 países se comprometieron en París. Si bien “hay muchos interrogantes abiertos, como si los países se van a tomar en serio sus compromisos y los van a implementar cada 5 años para asegurar que la temperatura no sube más de 2 grados”.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...os-climaticos/

----------


## termopar

Acaso cree que la nuclear no está subvencionada?

Aquí en España, lo llevo diciendo bastante tiempo, la política energética es deprimente, cuando crece el uso de carbón es en verano, cuando más sol hace.

....A buen entendedor....

Escaso aumento de las renovables? En España, desde luego que sí, en el resto del mundo no es así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese gráfico del consumo mundial de energía es realmente preocupante, potenciando aún más el cambio climático antropogénico con un consumo salvaje de petróleo y carbón. Hay un dato que es incuestionable, con la tecnología actual es imposible un mundo 100% renovable, ojalá lo fuera, pero no vivimos en los mundos de yupi. Hasta la llegada de la fusión nuclear (si es que llega algún día), no nos queda más remedio que seguir quemando combustibles. Fósiles o nucleares.

Hay que decidir: residuos a la atmósfera, o confinarlos bajo tierra. Yo sinceramente prefiero la segunda opción.

Si queremos reducir las emisiones, no queda otra: energía nuclear + renovables. Por ahora de fisión, hasta que llegue la fusión. Lo demás es pura fantasía.




> Acaso cree que la nuclear no está subvencionada?


Ya me gustaría a mí que la nuclear disfrutase de las subvenciones de las 'renovables': casi 200.000 millones de €. Menuda lluvia de millones.

Me habría conformado con que el gobierno no hubiese puesto la zancadilla a la energía nuclear en su momento. Más vale que hubieran terminado Lemóniz y Valdecaballeros, las ampliaciones de Trillo y Vandellòs, y las otras 14 centrales nucleares que había proyectadas por todo el país. Hoy nuestro sistema eléctrico sería similar al francés, la electricidad sería mucho más barata, fiabilidad y seguridad en el suministro eléctrico. Todo lo contrario que la solar y la eólica fundamentalmente, han encarecido la electricidad un 25%, son demasiado intermitentes y variables, son incapaces de regular la frecuencia de la red y tampoco pueden compensar la energía reactiva.

----------


## termopar

Todos estos datos, sr. Lázaro, ni tienen referencias ni son creíbles. 

Un mundo 100% renovable, a poco que se haga, es posible, y no es vivir en los mundos de yupi. Y si no, le faltaría muy poco. No es necesario correr riesgos con la nuclear para nada.

No quiero el mix francés para nada, demuéstreme que no tiene subvenciones y que es más barato. Francia, al tener nacionalizada la producción nuclear no da cifras. En otras épocas no le quitaría la razón, ahora la mayor empresa-conglomerado nuclear francés AREVA y EDF tienen que ser rescatadas por el estado. No es un negocio. Es decir, los franceses tienen que apoquinar por la energía nuclear. Eso es lo que quiere para España?

Y que hace Areva comprando empresas eólicas o asociandose con Gamesa creando ADWEN? Ahora la quiere vender porque AREVA necesita caja ya que está perdiendo 160 millones de euros en el 2016.

Energía nuclear francesa rentable? JA

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todos estos datos, sr. Lázaro, ni tienen referencias ni son creíbles.


¿A qué se refiere?




> Un mundo 100% renovable, a poco que se haga, es posible, y no es vivir en los mundos de yupi. Y si no, le faltaría muy poco.


¿Sería tan amable de explicar cómo? Si exceptuamos aquellos países que tienen la gran suerte de poder abastecerse únicamente con energía hidroeléctrica, bien porque sean muy pequeños o porque pasan enormes ríos por su territorio, caso Paraguay con Itaipú, el resto de los países que obtienen el mayor porcentaje de su electricidad con fuentes libres de CO2 sólo consiguen hacerlo con hidráulica, nuclear, o combinación de ambas. Si vd. defiende que con energía nuclear no, ya me dirá cómo pretende hacerlo. 

Es curioso, pero ninguno de ellos lo consigue con grandes dosis de solar, eólica, ni superbaterías, ni cosas extrañas...









> No quiero el mix francés para nada, demuéstreme que no tiene subvenciones y que es más barato.


Que vd. no lo quiera, es muy respetable. Demuéstreme vd. que las renovables (sin subvenciones mediante) son más baratas, rentables y ofrecen mayor seguridad en el suministro que la nuclear. En España hemos hipotecado 200.000 millones de euros en montar unas tecnologías con una potencia instalada total que supera los 50 GW y que al cabo del año no producen ni la mitad de la energía eléctrica del país según los datos de Red Eléctrica Española. Con ese dineral (pagado por todos los españoles) habría sido suficiente para que España se pudiera abastecer únicamente de energía nuclear e hidráulica, pudiendo sacar totalmente del mix al resto de tecnologías contaminantes, y además nos sobaría  energía durante las noches para poder mantener produciendo agua todas las desaladoras.




> Y que hace Areva comprando empresas eólicas o asociandose con Gamesa creando ADWEN?


Areva, EDF, Endesa, Iberdrola, Enel... como cualquier empresa, quiere ganar dinero como sea, donde sea. Todas venden nucleares, térmicas y renovables a la vez. Si hay dinero en subvenciones a las renovables, allá irán. Quítele las subvenciones a las renovables, a ver qué empresa apuesta por las renovables con su propio capital por su cuenta y riesgo.




> ahora la mayor empresa-conglomerado nuclear francés AREVA y EDF tienen que ser rescatadas por el estado.


También podemos hablar del rescate de Abengoa y sus renovables, o las termosolares...

----------

Jonasino (19-ago-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> De nada,
> 
> Le informaré que si que existe una fuente de energía que está supliendo al carbón y creciendo en gran medida.
> 
> 
> 
> últimas gráficas de consumo mundial de carbón,
> 
> 
> ...


Yo veo que lo que las renovables producen no llega a 400 millones de toneladas equivalentes, mientras que el carbón el solito, según la gráfica anterior, está por los 4000 millones y con un crecimiento del 50% acumulado en 10 años.
¿Cuánto dinero público hará falta para sustituir carbón por renovables? ¿Cuántos años se necesitarán? 
Por otro lado el incremento de la producción de energía por medio de petróleo es presumiblemente derivado del incremento de las reservas producido por el fracking. Una bestialidad, (según algunas noticias, EEUU ha superado a Arabia en reservas petrolíferas) se tome como se tome, medioambiental que no sé dónde acabará.
De todas maneras, es relativamente fácil, con multiplicar por 10 la producción mundial de renovables, acabamos con el carbón y si la multiplicamos, la actual, por 12 acabamos con el petróleo. Fácil, barato y políticamente correcto.
Es decir, si tenemos, pongamos por ejemplo, 100 presas hidroeléctricas construyamos 2200 nuevas, para mantener el ratio. A eso sumamos unas 22000 instalaciones nuevas de parques eólicos y unas 44000 instalaciones solares nuevas, sin contar con la biomasa y otros renovables. Sin contar con la diferencia del ratio de funcionamiento, que esa es otra.
A mi modo de ver, demasiado caro medioambientalmente.

----------

Jonasino (19-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Escaso aumento de las renovables? En España, desde luego que sí, en el resto del mundo no es así.


Pues no parece eso que digamos en el gráfico que colgó en el post 4

----------


## Jonasino

> Un mundo 100% renovable, a poco que se haga, es posible




Fuente: W.S.

----------


## Jonasino

> Si queremos reducir las emisiones, no queda otra: energía nuclear + renovables.


Que gran verdad, guste o no guste

----------


## termopar

> ¿A qué se refiere?


Me refiero a lo que usted repite en varias ocasiones sobre "subvenciones de las 'renovables': casi 200.000 millones de €". MENTIRA y usted lo sabe. Deme referencias al respecto. El Sr Soria (el ex ministro por mentiroso y defraudador) utilizó esa cifra para justificar un ajuste que aun se está viendo si es legal o no. Mezcló renovables con no renovables, gastos futuros incorrectos con pasados y sin tener en cuenta el retorno vía descenso de precio mayorista de la electricidad que se ha obtenido por la entrada de las renovables. Si se hacen las cuentas bien, el gasto o "subvención" hecha a estas tecnologías es mucho menor y lo que paga el contribuyente al respecto se gana con creces con empresas españolas punteras en la nueva tecnología (aunque hasta eso se está destruyendo), independencia energética, disminución de consumo de CO2 y contaminantes en general entre otros aspectos.

Esas "subvenciones" como usted las llama, son temporales, son inversión en I+D indirectas. Si nos pusiésemos así con todo no se investigaría en España en nada. Son gastos a fondo perdido, por cierto muy bien aprovechados porque las renovables han cumplido y están acelerando su periodo de maduración. Y en breve no necesitarán ningún tipo de ayuda. Con ello, a medio plazo se obtendrá energía eléctrica más barata y fuera de los oligopolios que manipulen los precio




> ¿Sería tan amable de explicar cómo? Si exceptuamos aquellos países que tienen la gran suerte de poder abastecerse únicamente con energía hidroeléctrica, bien porque sean muy pequeños o porque pasan enormes ríos por su territorio, caso Paraguay con Itaipú, el resto de los países que obtienen el mayor porcentaje de su electricidad con fuentes libres de CO2 sólo consiguen hacerlo con hidráulica, nuclear, o combinación de ambas. Si vd. defiende que con energía nuclear no, ya me dirá cómo pretende hacerlo. 
> 
> Es curioso, pero ninguno de ellos lo consigue con grandes dosis de solar, eólica, ni superbaterías, ni cosas extrañas...


Lo extraño es precisamente lo contrario, es decir, raro es el país que no puede estar interconectado, y no tiene agua, sol, viento suficiente...si ese es el caso y puntualmente, no vería mal el uso de gas u otras no renovables. Que no se hayan desarrollado hasta ahora las renovables no significa que no se pueda hacer, pero ya se verá, no le quepa la menor duda.






> Que vd. no lo quiera, es muy respetable. Demuéstreme vd. que las renovables (sin subvenciones mediante) son más baratas, rentables y ofrecen mayor seguridad en el suministro que la nuclear. En España hemos hipotecado 200.000 millones de euros en montar unas tecnologías con una potencia instalada total que supera los 50 GW y que al cabo del año no producen ni la mitad de la energía eléctrica del país según los datos de Red Eléctrica Española. Con ese dineral (pagado por todos los españoles) habría sido suficiente para que España se pudiera abastecer únicamente de energía nuclear e hidráulica, pudiendo sacar totalmente del mix al resto de tecnologías contaminantes, y además nos sobaría  energía durante las noches para poder mantener produciendo agua todas las desaladoras.


ya le he respondido antes, miente o desconoce la realidad.




> Areva, EDF, Endesa, Iberdrola, Enel... como cualquier empresa, quiere ganar dinero como sea, donde sea. Todas venden nucleares, térmicas y renovables a la vez. Si hay dinero en subvenciones a las renovables, allá irán. Quítele las subvenciones a las renovables, a ver qué empresa apuesta por las renovables con su propio capital por su cuenta y riesgo.


ya se ha hecho, ya se acude a mercado sin subvenciones de ningún tipo: http://www.expansion.com/empresas/en...b6a8b462c.html

Por cierto, si el negocio nuclear fuera tan bueno AREVA no necesitaría ir a otros mercados que no tienen ningún tipo de sinergia, el negocio nuclear no da para más y por eso hay tan poquita, poquita cosa.



Pregúntese por el coste de la nuclear de Flamanville en Francia(10.500M€)(http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...d-0309154.html), lo que se espera en Hinckley point C en Reino Unido(construcción>8.000M€, coste total de proyecto>23.000M€)(http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...ley-Point.html) o la de Olkiluoto-3 en Finlandia(>>8.500M€)(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olkilu...ar_Power_Plant).

se lo facilito: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...e-nuclear.html






> También podemos hablar del rescate de Abengoa y sus renovables, o las termosolares...


Abengoa tuvo otros problemas fuera del negocio tradicional que  nada tienen que ver con sus tecnologías en renovables, infórmese bien.

----------


## termopar

> Yo veo que lo que las renovables producen no llega a 400 millones de toneladas equivalentes, mientras que el carbón el solito, según la gráfica anterior, está por los 4000 millones y con un crecimiento del 50% acumulado en 10 años.
> ¿Cuánto dinero público hará falta para sustituir carbón por renovables? ¿Cuántos años se necesitarán? 
> Por otro lado el incremento de la producción de energía por medio de petróleo es presumiblemente derivado del incremento de las reservas producido por el fracking. Una bestialidad, (según algunas noticias, EEUU ha superado a Arabia en reservas petrolíferas) se tome como se tome, medioambiental que no sé dónde acabará.
> De todas maneras, es relativamente fácil, con multiplicar por 10 la producción mundial de renovables, acabamos con el carbón y si la multiplicamos, la actual, por 12 acabamos con el petróleo. Fácil, barato y políticamente correcto.
> Es decir, si tenemos, pongamos por ejemplo, 100 presas hidroeléctricas construyamos 2200 nuevas, para mantener el ratio. A eso sumamos unas 22000 instalaciones nuevas de parques eólicos y unas 44000 instalaciones solares nuevas, sin contar con la biomasa y otros renovables. Sin contar con la diferencia del ratio de funcionamiento, que esa es otra.
> A mi modo de ver, demasiado caro medioambientalmente.


En china, el mayor consumidor de carbon ya están cambiando por completo la política de producción con carbón, en EEUU el cambio está siendo muy rápido y radical...
 el tiempo de sustitución, no lo dude será mucho menor con renovables que con nucleares y mucho menos subvencionado que la nuclear. En estos momentos, ya es mas costoso el MW nuclear que el Eólico y poco le falta para la solar. Con un periodo de instalación mucho menor. En este cambio, también tiene mucha importancia la eficiencia energética. No solo es consumir más electricidad, es hacer la producción mas eficiente con menor coste energético. Lo que es mediambientalmente caro es consumir recursos con una tecnología costosa, peligrosa y contaminante como la nuclear.

----------


## termopar

> Que gran verdad, guste o no guste


Respóndame por favor por qué Francia, teniendo su mix nuclear en un 77% lo quiere reducir a un 40% aprox. 

Si la nuclear fuera compatible con las renovables, no reduciría su peso, simplemente sustituiría el gas y carbón por solar, agua y eólica manteniendo la nuclear. Repito, es tan evidente!, piense, razone.

Costes mayores, compatibilidad con renovables, riesgos medioambientales, desechos nucleares....piense, por favor

----------


## perdiguera

> En china, el mayor consumidor de carbon ya están cambiando por completo la política de producción con carbón, en EEUU el cambio está siendo muy rápido y radical...
>  el tiempo de sustitución, no lo dude será mucho menor con renovables que con nucleares y mucho menos subvencionado que la nuclear. En estos momentos, ya es mas costoso el MW nuclear que el Eólico y poco le falta para la solar. Con un periodo de instalación mucho menor. En este cambio, también tiene mucha importancia la eficiencia energética. No solo es consumir más electricidad, es hacer la producción mas eficiente con menor coste energético. Lo que es mediambientalmente caro es consumir recursos con una tecnología costosa, peligrosa y contaminante como la nuclear.


Menos mal, voy a seguir teniendo mucho trabajo. 

Mire, en serio, ¿de verdad se lo cree? Por mucha eficiencia, eficacia o lo que quiera ponerle, por la noche no hay sol, cuando no hace viento, no hace viento y si el día está encapotado a lo mejor llueve, pero si no llueve no hay agua para embalsar. Ni cerradas para tantas presas, ni campos para tantos paneles, ni montañas para tantos molinos. Ni dinero para construirlos.

En otro orden de cosas, alguien sabe cuanto dura un panel solar y qué tipo de residuo es cuando se acaba su vida útil. Lo digo porque a lo mejor puede abrirse otra fuente de negocio: reciclador de paneles solares, como los hay de baterías de coche, por ejemplo.

----------


## termopar

> Menos mal, voy a seguir teniendo mucho trabajo.


???????

Si quiere le digo un trabajo que es mucho mas urgente, reciclar toda la basura nuclear que aun no se sabe ni como. Y ahí hay trabajo, no por años, por milenios.

...

Pues claro que me lo creo. Para eso están los ingenieros, no? y con muchísimo trabajo de regulación y control por delante. Usted será de los que en tiempos apostaría con que la energía fotovoltaica en siglos alcanzaría la paridad de red, no? Esto es como si dijera que la fusión nuclear no es posible y que no tiene futuro, no?
Hombre de poca fe. No pega con lo que continuamente se puede leer en su firma. 

Un panel solar, no se cuanto dura exactamente, pero muchísimo menos que un residuo nuclear, se lo aseguro.

----------


## perdiguera

No hombre, prefiero seguir siendo lo que soy y dedicarme a lo que me dedico.

Y como creo que razono correctamente, me da que es imposible un 100% renovable en un país con una entidad como España, o Hungría o Finlandia etc... mucho menos, gigantes en extensión y en producción como EEUU, Canadá, China, India, Japón, Brasil, Rusia etc...por eso hay que tener unas fuentes basales, estables y fiables, que no dependan de terceros y que aseguren un porcentaje de la demanda. Y eso no es renovable por ningún lado.

----------


## termopar

Con que sea un 90 % renovable me conformo. Si no puede ser, no puede ser, qué se le va hacer, pero al menos  se debería intentar por el bien de nuestros hijos. Siendo negacionistas no se mejoran las cosas.

También veo otra posibilidad muy remota, que se sepa qué hacer con los residuos nucleares y reciclarlos a lo que fueron, devolviendolos al lugar del que nunca debieron salir. Y que el uranio como el petróleo sea fuente inagotable??? Quien sabe, si acaba agotandose a la fuerza tendremos que ser 100% renovables. Mientras tanto, se requeriría el apoyo del gas, que se acomoda perfectamente a un mix alto de energía renovable.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En otro orden de cosas, alguien sabe cuanto dura un panel solar y qué tipo de residuo es cuando se acaba su vida útil. Lo digo porque a lo mejor puede abrirse otra fuente de negocio: reciclador de paneles solares, como los hay de baterías de coche, por ejemplo.


Unos 30 años aproximadamente es la vida útil que se considera. A los 25 años los fabricantes sólo te aseguran que los paneles te entregan un 80% de la capacidad original. 

¿Reciclaje? Ya te puedes imaginar dónde y cómo van a acabar los paneles solares, igual que el resto de los componentes electrónicos...






> Me refiero a lo que usted repite en varias ocasiones sobre "subvenciones de las 'renovables': casi 200.000 millones de €". MENTIRA y usted lo sabe. Deme referencias al respecto. Esas "subvenciones" como usted las llama, son temporales, son inversión en I+D indirectas.


¿Inversión en I+D? Acabo de echar el café por la nariz. Llámelo como quiera: subvenciones, primas, incentivos, retribuciones, subsidios, ayudas, estímulos… afortunadamente la lengua española posee un léxico muy rico y variado. Pero el objetivo no deja de ser el mismo: dinero que nos han hecho pagar a todos los españoles vía impuestos en la factura eléctrica para instalar placas, molinillos y otras, que pese a semejante lluvia de millones, no producen ni la mitad de la energía eléctrica en España. ¿Acaso es mentira?



Aunque el Gobierno decidió recortarlas, aún sigue siendo una auténtica aberración el dineral que se paga en subvenciones, sí, subvenciones. Subvenciones astronómicas a los especuladores del viento y del sol, que se aprovecharon del grifo sin fin del Estado con unas prebendas que eran imposibles de pagar y que ahora debemos pagar todos los españoles vía impuestos en la factura eléctrica. Energías renovables sí, pero no así... a costa de pagar un dineral astronómico a compadres y amigotes. De sobra son conocidos los chanchullos que hubo en la concesión de las solares y los parques eólicos...




> https://www.idealista.com/news/inmob...gallery-item=1
> 
> *Retribución anual específica a renovables, cogeneración y residuos*: 6.980 millones de euros. Los productores de energía eléctrica con tecnologías renovables y las industrias que la producen mediante cogeneración (electricidad y calor) cobran por esta energía lo mismo que el resto de los productores más una subvención, llamada prima. Aunque el Gobierno ha recortado esta cantidad con las distintas reformas, sigue rondando los 7.000 millones de euros anuales. Según la Asociación Española de la Industria Eléctrica (Unesa), serán más de 175.000 millones de euros durante la vida útil de las instalaciones actuales.





> El Sr Soria (el ex ministro por mentiroso y defraudador) utilizó esa cifra para justificar un ajuste que aun se está viendo si es legal o no.


Pues parece ser que el TC no tiene ninguna duda de ello...




> http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...73_404423.html
> 
> Madrid 13 ENE 2016 - 20:56 CET 
> 
> *El Constitucional respalda el recorte de las primas a las renovables*





> raro es el país que no puede estar interconectado, y no tiene agua, sol, viento suficiente...


Ese país existe. España. Es una isla energética y no tenemos recursos hídricos suficientes. 

Viento y sol sí que tenemos, pero volvemos a la cuestión de siempre...






> Y que el uranio como el petróleo sea fuente inagotable???


Bueno, soluciones existen para hacer que el combustible nuclear pueda durar siglos. Reactores que generan más combustible del que consumen. No es nada nuevo. 

En Rusia hace 3 días que pusieron a máxima potencia un reactor reproductor rápido refrigerado por sodio líquido en la central nuclear de Beloyarsk...




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...r-1708165.html
> 
> *Russian fast reactor reaches full power*
> 
> 17 August 2016
> 
> *Unit 4 of the Beloyarsk nuclear power plant started operating at 100% power for the first time today. 
> The BN-800 fast neutron reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.*
> 
> ...


Los rusos ya tienen previsto construir otro reactor del mismo tipo todavía más grande con tecnología de 4ª generación, que pueda usar combustible MOX y nitruros, con tasas de reproducción de 1,2 y 1,35 respectivamente. Francia y Japón también tienen previsto construir en Marcoule el ASTRID. Y la India sigue con el proyecto de otro FBR pero basado con torio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pregúntese por el coste de la nuclear de Flamanville en Francia(10.500M€)(http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...d-0309154.html), lo que se espera en Hinckley point C en Reino Unido(construcción>8.000M€, coste total de proyecto>23.000M€)(http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...ley-Point.html) o la de Olkiluoto-3 en Finlandia(>>8.500M€)(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olkilu...ar_Power_Plant).


Se me olvidó comentar. Veo que está usted bastante preocupado por los costes del EPR. Si se dispara en costes, hay otras opciones en el mercado: ESBWR, APWR, o el AP1400 coreano, que ya hay uno de ellos construido y funcionando, además de otros 7 en construcción en Corea y EAU. Bastante más barato que el EPR ha sido y con un retraso de un solo año con respecto al plan original siendo la primera unidad. No encuentro el coste final del reactor de Shin Kori 3, si alguno de ustedes domina el coreano… pero el gobierno coreano fijó en 2007 un precio de 5.500 millones de euros para las unidades 3 y 4, y no se tiene constancia de que haya habido grandes sobrecostes. Para los reactores 5 y 6 en 2014 se aprobó un coste de 6.250 millones de euros, y para los 4 que se están construyendo en EAU se estiman 6.500 millones de euros. Eso concuerda mucho más con la realidad. Sinceramente, no entiendo cómo se han disparado de esa manera el coste y el enorme retraso que se acumula en la construcción de los dos EPR europeos, cómo es posible que se haya triplicado el presupuesto. En los EPR que se están construyendo en China no han sufrido esos retrasos y ese sobrecoste brutal… algo falla.

----------


## termopar

Vuelvo a lo dicho, esas tablas están hechas al gusto del sr. de panamá o de Soria, si no fuera por que es un tema muy serio y que afecta a mucha gente también se me caería el café de ver cosas como que la COGENERACION y los tratamientos de RESIDUOS,  son energías renovables,  y la forma de cálculo a futuro. 
Reconozca que MIENTE usted cuando da esas cifras y que esa no es la factura que pagarán los españoles,  que es lo que usted dijo.
*Le recuerdo además que los subsidios han sido recuperados casi en su totalidad por el descenso del precio de la electricidad mayorista.*
El que al final usted y yo tengamos que pagar más en la factura de la electricidad es debido a otras muchas razones. Como al déficit de tarifa inventado por el sr rato para bajar el precio de la electricidad por debajo de coste, beneficiando así a todo el sector (carbón y nuclear incluidos) con una protección mal medida y que nunca ha sido modificada, ya podría el gobierno haber metido mano a esa parte, pero parece que no le interesa. 

Y lo del TC dicendo que lo que hace el gobierno está bien....me reservo lo que pienso, se imagina por qué verdad?

Y con respecto a España y la necesidad de la nuclear, para nada, se pueden ir cerrando al fin de 40 años de vida las nucleares  y la vida seguirá,  no hay de qué preocuparse. Y se puede conseguir mucho mas porcentaje de renovables, no se si será el 80%, el 90% o el 99%, todo llegará.  Y no digo el 100% por que siempre habrá alguien que no lo reconozca ( debe ser genético) . Así todos contentos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que ver, señor mío, lo que debe doler eso.
Mire, por lo que leo, si no son 200000 son de ese orden los millones de subvención. Y lo bueno es que no pone el grito en el cielo.
Mire, por otra parte a la persona que no reconoce sus errores, que no acata las sentencias, que llama culpable a quien no es más que un acusado, a quien considera que sólo sus fuentes son buenas, etc, etc, yo la considero que tiene un trauma difícil de soportar, o que vive en otro mundo o que es un iluso. Espero que no sea separatista, que esos también tienen esos tics, como he podido comprobar hace poco.

----------


## Jonasino

> Vuelvo a lo dicho, esas tablas están hechas al gusto del sr. de panamá o de Soria, si no fuera por que es un tema muy serio y que afecta a mucha gente también se me caería el café de ver cosas como que la COGENERACION y los tratamientos de RESIDUOS,  son energías renovables,  y la forma de cálculo a futuro. 
> Reconozca que MIENTE usted cuando da esas cifras y que esa no es la factura que pagarán los españoles,  que es lo que usted dijo.
> *Le recuerdo además que los subsidios han sido recuperados casi en su totalidad por el descenso del precio de la electricidad mayorista.*
> El que al final usted y yo tengamos que pagar más en la factura de la electricidad es debido a otras muchas razones. Como al déficit de tarifa inventado por el sr rato para bajar el precio de la electricidad por debajo de coste, beneficiando así a todo el sector (carbón y nuclear incluidos) con una protección mal medida y que nunca ha sido modificada, ya podría el gobierno haber metido mano a esa parte, pero parece que no le interesa. 
> 
> Y lo del TC dicendo que lo que hace el gobierno está bien....me reservo lo que pienso, se imagina por qué verdad?
> 
> Y con respecto a España y la necesidad de la nuclear, para nada, se pueden ir cerrando al fin de 40 años de vida las nucleares  y la vida seguirá,  no hay de qué preocuparse. Y se puede conseguir mucho mas porcentaje de renovables, no se si será el 80%, el 90% o el 99%, todo llegará.  Y no digo el 100% por que siempre habrá alguien que no lo reconozca ( debe ser genético) . Así todos contentos.


Principio de orquestación.
La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas. De aquí viene también la famosa frase: "Si una mentira se repite lo suficiente, acaba por convertirse en verdad".

----------


## termopar

> Hay que ver, señor mío, lo que debe doler eso.
> Mire, por lo que leo, si no son 200000 son de ese orden los millones de subvención. Y lo bueno es que no pone el grito en el cielo.
> Mire, por otra parte a la persona que no reconoce sus errores, que no acata las sentencias, que llama culpable a quien no es más que un acusado, a quien considera que sólo sus fuentes son buenas, etc, etc, yo la considero que tiene un trauma difícil de soportar, o que vive en otro mundo o que es un iluso. Espero que no sea separatista, que esos también tienen esos tics, como he podido comprobar hace poco.


Buenos días Sr. Perdiguera, perdone que no le haya contestado antes pero me ha costado recomponer la seriedad. 

Por favor cuando usted de cifras, ponga las referencias, como hacemos todos los mortales, pero tenga cuidado de no meterse en un charco del que no sepa como salir. 

Y por último, usted desconoce el significado de acatar una sentencia; del resto, hágaselo mirar, pero creo que no tiene cura.

PD: si en alguna ocasión, por mucha actitud misericorde que usted tenga y yo me encuentre en la peor de las penurias, necesitase de apoyo o una mano amiga, por favor se lo ruego, no me la ofrezca. Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Una comparativa REAL de los magníficos datos de crecimiento del sector nuclear:
> 
> Los 62 reactores en construcción en todo el mundo, que aproximadamente son unos 60GW de potencia para un periodo de 5-7 años, es la misma capacidad construida de instalaciones solares en un año, en un solo país: China.
> 
> Si ésta fuese la noticia (que china construía 62 reactores nucleares al año), en este foro se daban palmas con las orejas.





> Por favor cuando usted de cifras, ponga las referencias, como hacemos todos los mortales


Fuente, por favor

----------


## termopar

Gracias Jonasino, era un comentario propio

Son números que tenía en la memoria pero la cabeza a veces falla. La cifra de 60 GW era la capacidad instalada total en China antes del 2015, no la capacidad anual de ese año que fue de 43 GW así que entono el mea culpa (no es tan difícil admitir un error). Por eso borro el comentario al ser erróneo. 

Aun así son números altos. Tantos como *43 reactores nucleares al año*  aproximadamente. Y por esto también se pueden dar palmas con las orejas en este foro.



Referencia:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_China

----------

